# young gun needs advice here



## livinlife (Dec 18, 2012)

re I just started subcontracting this winter for a company here in Idaho and I have had some decent amount of work. I'm assuming its slower during the winter months here ?

Any way I was thinking about starting a lawn care and hauling service this summer to generate more income since I had to buy a lot of stuff related to it for this summer.Do any of you have any side ventures or mainly just focus on preservation.? 

At first I was thinking sub, learn the ropes , open my own company ..UNTIL I joined this forum lol I have never seen so much complaining and bitching ( probably rightfully so)

I love working for myself but was wondering of you guys have a back up plan or if this line of work even allows time to work on a back up plan during the summer?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I started with pres work in 09. 


I'm nearly full time lawn care with snow plowing now.

I do very little pres work now.



In all honesty you are on the right track for asking about diversifying. 
If you keep all your eggs in the pres basket you could easily wind up with NO work what so ever and no income.

Nothing wrong with having two or three lines of work going one so that you can weather the natural slow downs in all of them.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Most of us are diversified. I would strongly suggest that you do the same. This industry is tough to make it as a sole source of income, I'm not saying it can't be done, but for most people, it can't.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

livinlife said:


> re I just started subcontracting this winter for a company here in Idaho and I have had some decent amount of work. I'm assuming its slower during the winter months here ?
> 
> Any way I was thinking about starting a lawn care and hauling service this summer to generate more income since I had to buy a lot of stuff related to it for this summer.Do any of you have any side ventures or mainly just focus on preservation.?
> 
> ...


Bitching and complaining If you want to see it as that. I have been doing this for a LONG time and have seen it go to CRAP with the nationals. I BELIVE we are in a shifting of assetts time. Stick your toes in the water but not your WHOLE foot. Get in with agents and do some LIGHT remodeling and get established with them. STAY AWAY FROM MOLD DISCOLORATION or whatever you call it. DON'T get in too deep with the realtors either till you have a comfortable feeling with them. I can't hire a remediation company because of my Insurance has a disclaimer. It used to be go out do the work @ 32 a cube and if it was over a certain amount BID IT. NOw it has gotten down down down to a pittance of that.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

I mostly do this on the side during the fall and winter to make up some income when my other stuff slows down. I worked for a National Pest control co. for 7 yrs and got sick of the corp bull****. Started out on my own and have done pretty good but it dies off late fall and winter because I do only no contract work ( not gonna bill for **** that isnt needed). I also do lawn care in the summer but only close and local.

This seems to fill in my low spots pretty good. Defiantly could not afford to this full time. paperwork takes too long to do for the money you make. But for a solo guy like me It does ok.

Also helps when the wife has a great job and I dont have the burden of being the big bread winner.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

My backup plan if I get out of the industry can be summed up in one simple word "Obama". After I exit the industry hopefully sooner than later I will be able to get food stamps, welfare, cash assistance, section 8 housing, a new cell phone and all the other things I am entitled too. Until then I will continue to be a lowly contractor. 



livinlife said:


> re I just started subcontracting this winter for a company here in Idaho and I have had some decent amount of work. I'm assuming its slower during the winter months here ?
> 
> Any way I was thinking about starting a lawn care and hauling service this summer to generate more income since I had to buy a lot of stuff related to it for this summer.Do any of you have any side ventures or mainly just focus on preservation.?
> 
> ...


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

good for you on your history. You have been a sub for awhile. you have learned what you were exposed to. If you can work for a proffit as it is now with your supplier GOOD. But, as you have noticed, things change quick in this industry. DONT EVER get under the wing of any single supplier of your work. You have the right idea on diversifing so NO-ONE holds your feet to the fire as you will find alot us here.
Good luck


----------



## MNP&P (Nov 26, 2012)

Be diligent, take lots of photos and good notes on every property, diversify and SAY NO to LOWBALL PRICING!!!


----------



## MNP&P (Nov 26, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> My backup plan if I get out of the industry can be summed up in one simple word "Obama". After I exit the industry hopefully sooner than later I will be able to get food stamps, welfare, cash assistance, section 8 housing, a new cell phone and all the other things I am entitled too. Until then I will continue to be a lowly contractor.



I have some in-laws putting your back-up plan to practice---must be working well because they have new appliances, a 52'' flat screen and satellite programming, and late model vehicles. All with no jobs or earned income to speak of?? The govt also foots the bill for their prescription drug habitts. These lazy nonworking users and their "entitlements" make me sick:furious:


----------



## MNP&P (Nov 26, 2012)

*Tips*

Couple more tips;

Save money!! If your truck breaks down, compressor dies, that BIG bid approval comes through or work suddenly dries up it is nice to have backup funds available to cover needed expenditures.

Invest in your tools/equipment. More/bigger/faster equipment can not only make your job easier and more efficient it can open doors to more or different or better paying lines of work. 

Good Luck!!


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Basically work to get out of the business. Thats goal #1


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> My backup plan if I get out of the industry can be summed up in one simple word "Obama". After I exit the industry hopefully sooner than later I will be able to get food stamps, welfare, cash assistance, section 8 housing, a new cell phone and all the other things I am entitled too. Until then I will continue to be a lowly contractor.


***singing*** I'm not crying because I feel sorry for you, I'm crying for me. LOl


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

You know it takes up a lot of hours in the day to go to all of those agencies, dragging babies and boyfriends along to update your info with them to stay qualified. Not much time for anything else. God bless the DVR.


----------



## livinlife (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks for all of the advice guy! 

Good tools , saving for breakdowns,work to get out. All good stuff 

I will definitely be investing in more equipment incase this dries up I will have my back up plan. I mean I love the work and all but security is my main intrest is my future


----------

